# Hello



## jon (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello!

I'm a new hedgian. Picked up my hedgehog, Olivia from a local breeder a few days ago. Very excited to finally have her (been researching and waiting for a while now) 

My name is Jon! I am a going to school for software engineering. I look forward to discussing with all of you!

cheers
Jon


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to the world of hogs and HHC!


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to HHC Jon! Love the name Olivia


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  
Hope you will post some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome! Olivia is a very pretty name!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC and congratulations on getting Olivia, its a beautiful name


----------

